

Gury: HTML5 Canvas jQuery-inspired helper - thegoleffect
http://thechangelog.com/post/1291711468/gury-a-jquery-inspired-html5-canvas-javascript

======
tjarratt
(Disclaimer: I am writing a currently-unreleased jquery-based canvas helper)

I really like the idea here, and am all for more people using the canvas
element, but I don't really think the built in canvas API is unwieldy, or even
remotely foreign to anyone working on the web.

The only interesting functionality exposed in the API that I could find was
some basic animation - defining a translation, saving the context of the
canvas (for later rendering?) and then running the animation. Can anyone
explain why this is interesting? Maybe it's a little early to pass judgement?

edit: Okay, the support for tags on objects you draw onto the canvas is pretty
useful. This would definitely be useful for anyone developing a canvas game.

~~~
wccrawford
It appears to just syntactic sugar. Chaining things, etc etc.

I like it, but I have to admit it doesn't seem to add a whole lot yet.

~~~
gaustin
I find the raw canvas API to be a little bit clunky and unwieldy. The
syntactic sugar makes it a lot more likely that I'll use canvas without a
second thought.

Making something more pleasant, even just a little bit, can lower the barrier
enough to get a lot of people going.

